# Se faire remplacer son mac (garantie fnac 3 ans)



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un petit souci : j'ai acheté une garantie 3 ans à la Fnac il y a deux ans et demi pour l'achat d'un Mac book pro.

Cette garantie m'avait été conseillé par le vendeur qui m'avait dit : "dans 2 ans et demi, vous bousillez vous-même votre lecteur disque et on vous le remplace".

2 ans et demi plus tard, j'ai bien envie de "bousiller" mon lecteur disque ou tout opération du genre qui me permettrait d'avoir un ordinateur tout beau tout neuf.

Qu'en-dites vous ? L'un de vous a-t-il déjà eu recours à ce type de stratagème... ?

Merci pour vos conseils

Arnaud


----------



## Th__72 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Si tout le monde faisait pareil, la Fnac aurait déjà mis la clé sous la porte... Ils vont probablement renvoyer ton mac à apple pour le faire expertiser et ensuite envisager les réparations, sauf s'ils démontrent que tu en es l'auteur........

Et pour un remplacement de ton ordi à neuf, c'est beau de rêver ! Avec AppleCare, le remplacement de la machine ne se fait qu'au bout de 3 réparations dont l'origine est un défaut de fabrication.


----------



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse... Oui je sais c'est beau de rêver... Mais bon, c'est ainsi qu'on me l'a vendu à la Fnac... Le vendeur : "achête une garantie, dans 3 ans on te la remplace sans souci" alors... bon, je suis peut-être naïf mais si on ne peut plus faire confiance aux vendeurs de la fnac, que reste-t-il aux gens comme moi qui ne peuvent pas passer des heures à chercher sur Internet LA solution ?


----------



## Th__72 (28 Juin 2012)

Il ne faut pas toujours écouter les vendeurs... et garder un il objectif. Voir même se faire accompagner si tu ne t'y connais pas trop 

Ton mac, malgré ses 2 ans n'est pas encore obsolète et restera utilisable correctement encore au moins 2-3 ans donc pas d'inquiétude


----------



## nemrod (28 Juin 2012)

Arnaud21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse... Oui je sais c'est beau de rêver... Mais bon, c'est ainsi qu'on me l'a vendu à la Fnac... Le vendeur : "achête une garantie, dans 3 ans on te la remplace sans souci" alors... bon, je suis peut-être naïf mais si on ne peut plus faire confiance aux vendeurs de la fnac, que reste-t-il aux gens comme moi qui ne peuvent pas passer des heures à chercher sur Internet LA solution ?



Si tu tiens à changer tu peux utiliser les quelques mois de garantie pour le revendre, ça rassure l'acheteur, c'est ce que je fais avec une AC ou plus récemment la garantie FNAC.


----------



## elamapi (28 Juin 2012)

De toute façon la garantie FNAC fonctionne ainsi:

Tu retournes l'appareil à la FNAC.
L'appareil par au plateau SAV FNAC ou un "pseudo" tech fait une vérif de routine (brancher sur secteur, démarrer, mettre un CD).
Comme tu as bousillé ton MAC, la FNAC renvoit l'appareil chez Apple.
Apple va faire sa propre vérif (plus poussé cette fois).
Apple va déterminer s'il s'agit d'une panne OU d'une destruction volontaire 


LA ATTENTION: 

Chez Apple, l'utilisation en dehors des conditions d'utilisation accepté et acceptable (noté dans le contrat de garantit) n'est PAS couvert par la garantie. 

Exemple concret et précis, Un iMac 2008 renvoyé en SAV (sous garantie donc) parce que le DD a cramé, nous est revenu parce qu'il n'avait pas été utilise dans les conditions prévu par Apple: A savoir, il était dans un environnement TRES fumeur et effectivement, relativement jaunit (sauf que bien sur, AUCUN lien avec la panne du DD que j'ai fini par changer moi même).

Donc, si Apple decide que ton Mac sort du cadre couvert par la garantie, il revient à la FNAC avec une note expliquant le pourquoi.
La, le SAV FNAC va prendre la decision, ou non, de te remplacer à neuf ton Mac.

Re: CAS concret.

Macbook blanc refusé par Apple car Oxydation de la carte mere (re-utilisation hors charte ...). La FNAC nous a donner un nouveau macbook blanc (le même que je soupçone d'etre une occaz mais bon ...).

Si la note indique "destruction par marteau" du macbook, la FNAC peut AUSSI refuser sa part de garantiepuisque que si tu lit les petites lignes, tu verras que ne sont couvert que les cas d'usure prématuré et les defauts de fabrication.

Un macbook grillé par la foudre par exemple ne sera pas pris en charge ..


----------



## Arnaud21 (28 Juin 2012)

Superbe Elamapi, merci pour ton aide.

Concrêtement, et pour votre information à tous, le venderu de la Fnac m'avait dit : "Tu graves une cinquantaine de DVD et tu casse ton lecteur qui est mal conçu". C'était son "truc" pour se faire remplacer son ordi.

Sinon ce matin, un vendeur Fnac m'a conseillé de "crâmer mon disque dur". Aucune idée de la façon dont on peut "crâmer" un disque dur...

je vois bien que je passe pour un escroc auprès de certains d'entre vous. Mais enfin très franchement, vu les invitations des vendeurs de la Fnac à bousiller le matériel pour obtenir un matériel neuf, je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi mes stratagèmes seraient si choquants.


----------



## jack-from-souss (28 Juin 2012)

Si le mec t'as conseillé de graver 50 DVD d'un coup, fais le et si ça passe, prends toi un macbook pro tout neuf.
Les biens pensants du forum te diront que c'est de l'arnaque, que tu es un escroc, un méchant, un assassin, un violeur d'ours.... mais ne se priveraient pas de faire la même chose.
La seule chose que je peux te dire, c'est à tes risques et périls mais si ça passe, t'es frais mec!


----------



## edd72 (28 Juin 2012)

De plus en plus forts les vendeurs de la Fnac pour refourguer leur assurance/garantie bidon!
Le temps de gravure d'un DVD est de 10 minutes, il va t'en falloir du temps, bon courage...


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> De plus en plus forts les vendeurs de la Fnac pour refourguer leur assurance/garantie bidon!
> Le temps de gravure d'un DVD est de 10 minutes, il va t'en falloir du temps, bon courage...



Et combien de DVD ? :rateau: 


(oui bon ok, y'a les RW... mais quand même !  )


----------



## daffyb (28 Juin 2012)

un bon aimant de haut parleur, directement au dessus du disque dur alors que tu avais lancé une grosse copie, et pan, plus de DD


----------



## petitchemin (28 Juin 2012)

J'y crois pas !


----------



## JMCARRE (28 Juin 2012)

qd je pense que j ai pris cette assurance ..... je m en mords les doigt depuis l'achat   je sais pas ce jour là j'étais euphorique peut être:mouais:


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

C'est une bonne assurance. Un lecteur DVD est tombé en panne une semaine avant la fin des trois ans, sur un MB. Que javais acheté d'occasion. Le vendeur m'avait laissé les papiers.  La FNAC me l'a changé.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juin 2012)

Arrêtez de lui répondre il a déjà spamé 3 topics avec la même question.


----------



## Lefenmac (28 Juin 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> ... mais ne se priveraient pas de faire la même chose.
> !


 
Non pas spécialement car il y a des gens qui ont ce qu'on appelle une morale et des valeurs. Si tu n'en connais pas la définition le Larousse est on-line.

Pour le reste ben oui évidemment suffit de cramer le lecteur et hop t'as un nouvel ordi, tu peux faire ça aussi avec la voiture, le micro-onde, la lave-vaisselle,..... Moi quand je fais mes courses je mange dans le maga Auchan puis je sors sans rien acheter, j'arrache les boutons de la veste que je veux pour avoir une réduction en prétendant des défauts, quand une vieille laisse tomber son sac je tire d'abord l'argent avant de lui rendre son sac....

C'est normal.... ça s'appelle juste être un pov'type et avoir une petite vie sans éducation, c'est un choix. 

PS: Faut aussi que certains évitent de penser que les vendeurs Fnac ont un niveau cérébral aussi bas que le leur.....


----------



## petitchemin (29 Juin 2012)

Les modérateurs sont en vacances?


----------



## jack-from-souss (29 Juin 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Non pas spécialement car il y a des gens qui ont ce qu'on appelle une morale et des valeurs. *Si tu n'en connais pas la définition le Larousse est on-line.*
> 
> Pour le reste ben oui évidemment suffit de cramer le lecteur et hop t'as un nouvel ordi, tu peux faire ça aussi avec la voiture, le micro-onde, la lave-vaisselle,..... Moi quand je fais mes courses je mange dans le maga Auchan puis je sors sans rien acheter, j'arrache les boutons de la veste que je veux pour avoir une réduction en prétendant des défauts, quand une vieille laisse tomber son sac je tire d'abord l'argent avant de lui rendre son sac....
> 
> ...



www.repartie.fr
Je crois que tu as besoin de ce lien, il te seras d'une grande utilité je pense.
Et puis tu es le seul à avoir répondu, j'espère que tu ne te sens pas visé?

Bref, chacun fait sa vie, s'il veut tenter, c'est sa life nan?
Si tu relis bien mon message, je ne lui donne aucun conseil mec, je lui dis juste que c'est à ses risques et périls.
Le mec vient en aillant une idée toute faite, tu crois que c'est ta morale qui va l'arrêter? Si tu le penses vraiment, alors use de ton super pouvoir papa la morale et arrête le au plus vite!

Bonne soirée mec.


----------



## elamapi (29 Juin 2012)

@l'OP¨

Tu ne pourras jamais te faire remplacer ton Mac si le DD, le SD, la Batterie, la RAM ou autre bidule facilement changeable meurt.

Le mieux que tu puisse avoir c'est un remplacement de la piece, le pire ... rien du tout.

Je t'ai expliqué comment fonctionnait les système de garantie fnac que je connais TRES BIEN.

Leur but ... ne PAS te rembourser ... 

Le plus simple, c'est plutot de faire en sorte que ton mac soit dans le meilleur état possible, de le revendre et d'en acheter un autre.


----------



## dani (22 Juin 2014)

elamapi a dit:


> @l'OP¨
> 
> Tu ne pourras jamais te faire remplacer ton Mac si le DD, le SD, la Batterie, la RAM ou autre bidule facilement changeable meurt.
> 
> ...



Pour moi, cà a fonctionné, DD mort, reçu un bon de 2447 Euros valable 3 mois


----------

